# Council of Vapor Wraith 80W Squonker



## KZOR

Anyone planning on stocking the Council of Vapor Wraith 80W Squonker kit in the near future?
I would love to give it a test run.

http://thecouncilofvapor.com/v2/wraith-80w/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Looks good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Id also like this!


----------



## Jeez

Me three


----------



## incredible_hullk

sir vape bringing to vape con tomorow...ltd quantities


----------



## Huffapuff

Oh yes  This looks like a quality squonker mod that would suit me just right.


----------



## Viper_SA

So, has anyone got one yet? Any thoughts on it yet? Really itching for one, but can't really afford to get one. Will break the piggy bank if it's really awesome though.


----------



## KZOR

I ordered mine this morning. Should have it by tomorrow or Friday. Will let you know but the reviews are great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian

Ordered one as well. Its very pretty but hope its good quality. Particularly fond of the rubberised finish. One thing I am concerned about however is the availability of replacement bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Yeah, just watched a few videos on the Wraith and Therion, not totally convinced that they can compete with a Reo yet. They do add the advantage of being able to fully utilize clapton coils etc. that a mech simply doesn't do justice, but I see too many niggles for the price tags at this stage. Budget crisis averted for now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Was about to order one, but then: no SS TC



@piffhighwaytraveller .....not sure where you were looking but ......


----------



## Viper_SA

On the one website I visited it does not specifically mention SS, but on reviews it does. A tad confusing.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moved to Who has Stock thread so Vendors can contribute!


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

Just checked a unit and yes it does support SS in temp mode.

Spare bottles will be available once they are released which should be soon. It does come with a clear and black bottle in the kit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

Im really keen on this one. Ready to pull the plug for it. Anyone have one so far who can share some views on it? maybe a size comparison to other mods? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeez

Need this in my life. I may jus sacrifice some other stuff this month n go for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> Im really keen on this one. Ready to pull the plug for it. Anyone have one so far who can share some views on it? maybe a size comparison to other mods? Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 65839


Thanks for that Rob!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Just got mine. 

So far, first impressions... 
I think I do not ever want this thing to leave my hand. It just feels right. The finish is really good, it is comfy as hell, absolutely no machine oil on the RDA and no factory dust. Surprisingly heavy though, but no problems for my brute strength. The bottle feels a crap load better than dripbox. So far, the only con for me is the chip, as from watching reviews, I know that the menu and settings are going to piss me off, although it may take me back to 8bit console days (up up down down left right select start - just to increment the wattage lol). 

I will play with it as soon as I get home this evening.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Best combo!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say I am very impressed with the BF Atty that comes with the Wraith... it's the first BF atty I have had that doesn't leak... not even one bit! The only issue is you need to press the bottle softly rather than a hard press because sometimes the juice hits the splash guard if you do. The other thing that is awesome on it is the airflow... you can even get down to a MTL hit and fully open...

I took out the single Clapton and replaced it with Dual 24g 3mm Nichrome coils. 45 watts at 0.31Ω - This setup has great potential!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Fairly impressed with the Wraith atty, just wish it could take a standard 510 drip tip. Gets a little hot when chain vaping so close to the atty. Running a single coil, 0.5 ohm, 3mm ID. Ribbon clapton.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trashcanman3284

Just ordered one. Will be my first squonker! Can't wait to give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Ok, I've spent enough time with my Wraith to give an opinion. 

Pros:
1. Very sexy.
2. Well built (not flimsy like most mods coming out these days - yes I am talking about you Kangertech and Smok).
3. Rubberized coating.
4. Shallow RDA for better flavour - deep juice wells are not all that necessary for squonking and I like that COV have acknowledged that.
5. Regulated
6. Auto adjust feature
7. Bright display that isnt compromised by surrounding light
8. Absolutely no rattling - even on the huge-ass button
9. Huge bottle; roughly 10mls - I filled it with a 10ml syringe and there was still space for some more.
10. Reasonably priced for its quality and functionality.

Cons:
1. Splash guard/anti-spitback on RDA collects juice and sometimes creates a juice film... sometimes I feel like I should just warm my ejuice in the microwave and drink it:




2. The battery and bottle are covered by the same flap. When I change batteries, I need to hold the bottle in place. 
3. No internal charging - I mean, its a single 18650 device. I do charge my batteries in the D2 but its a mission to remove the battery in this device and I probably would use the internal charging if this mod had it.
4. The cap on the RDA is pretty short, and the metal ring (airflow adjuster) gets pretty warm when chain vaping - basically slow roasting my lips.
5. I am pretty sure I am not squonking with the force of a Hydrolic Press. I noticed that juice does trickle through those airflow holes by the 510 connector:




6. WTF kind of menu is this? Seriously, I don't care much for temp control and fine tuning, but something as simple as altering the wattage should just be as simple as clicking up or down.
7. No ventilation in the battery compartment.
8. Once the bottle is filled, it is difficult to seal the tube part again without drenching yourself in juice.
9. Might just be my mod, but this gap on the battery/juice cover from the pressure of the battery and bottle (OMG it kills me ):




Verdict: despite its cons, I really like this one and I am definitely keeping it. Hopefully COV will create a V2 which addresses some of the more prominent cons like separating the battery and bottle, a few ventilation holes for the battery compartment, 510 adapter for driptips of our choice and a better chip. 

Initially I ran a dual coil 8 wraps 24g NiCr. I am going to try a simple single coil or less wraps to reduce the amount of wattage/amp draw as this is a single battery mod and battery life is key to compliment the convenience of squonking.

Sorry @Dubz - the Sigelei will now be parked for a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

That was a spot on review @Cespian! 100% on the button!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> Ok, I've spent enough time with my Wraith to give an opinion.
> 
> Pros:
> 1. Very sexy.
> 2. Well built (not flimsy like most mods coming out these days - yes I am talking about you Kangertech and Smok).
> 3. Rubberized coating.
> 4. Shallow RDA for better flavour - deep juice wells are not all that necessary for squonking and I like that COV have acknowledged that.
> 5. Regulated
> 6. Auto adjust feature
> 7. Bright display that isnt compromised by surrounding light
> 8. Absolutely no rattling - even on the huge-ass button
> 9. Huge bottle; roughly 10mls - I filled it with a 10ml syringe and there was still space for some more.
> 10. Reasonably priced for its quality and functionality.
> 
> Cons:
> 1. Splash guard/anti-spitback on RDA collects juice and sometimes creates a juice film... sometimes I feel like I should just warm my ejuice in the microwave and drink it:
> 
> View attachment 66668
> 
> 
> 2. The battery and bottle are covered by the same flap. When I change batteries, I need to hold the bottle in place.
> 3. No internal charging - I mean, its a single 18650 device. I do charge my batteries in the D2 but its a mission to remove the battery in this device and I probably would use the internal charging if this mod had it.
> 4. The cap on the RDA is pretty short, and the metal ring (airflow adjuster) gets pretty warm when chain vaping - basically slow roasting my lips.
> 5. I am pretty sure I am not squonking with the force of a Hydrolic Press. I noticed that juice does trickle through those airflow holes by the 510 connector:
> 
> View attachment 66669
> 
> 
> 6. WTF kind of menu is this? Seriously, I don't care much for temp control and fine tuning, but something as simple as altering the wattage should just be as simple as clicking up or down.
> 7. No ventilation in the battery compartment.
> 8. Once the bottle is filled, it is difficult to seal the tube part again without drenching yourself in juice.
> 9. Might just be my mod, but this gap on the battery/juice cover from the pressure of the battery and bottle (OMG it kills me ):
> 
> View attachment 66670
> 
> 
> Verdict: despite its cons, I really like this one and I am definitely keeping it. Hopefully COV will create a V2 which addresses some of the more prominent cons like separating the battery and bottle, a few ventilation holes for the battery compartment, 510 adapter for driptips of our choice and a better chip.
> 
> Initially I ran a dual coil 8 wraps 24g NiCr. I am going to try a simple single coil or less wraps to reduce the amount of wattage/amp draw as this is a single battery mod and battery life is key to compliment the convenience of squonking.
> 
> Sorry @Dubz - the Sigelei will now be parked for a while


Awesome feedback! it's rare to see someone point out cons as well as you have when they have splashed out on new gear, but this really helps people decide if it's worth it. Way to go @Cespian !

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Thank you @Cespian. Extremely useful. I shall wait for V2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M5000

I've spent all of one hour with this squonker. I agree with all the Pros and Cons in the review. The menu could really be simpler for wattage adjustment.

So I had just enough Clapton wire on me to make a single coil build, which came out at 1 ohm. I haven't been in this resistance range in a while with an RDA and I didn't expect the vape to be this good! I really like the short RDA and I haven't been vaping at high power so the heat hasn't been a problem. The squonker works perfectly, no leaking or flooding so far. The flavour is just incredible with the efficient wicking.

Overall, despite the cons, this device is a masterpiece, especially at the price. It looks awesome, the black looks a bit gangster, Al Capone would've definitely got one of these. It feels very solid but I don't think it will take a beating. The body looks like it would scratch easily.

IMO if you like vaping you will definitely like dripping, and if you like dripping then you will most definitely like squonking, so it's for everybody! If it vapes this good with a 1 ohm single coil build then you don't need to be a coil pro to get this thing going.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trashcanman3284

It's day two for me with the Wraith. @Cespian wrote a spot on review.
Loving the flavour. Still finding the sweet spot as I'm getting some spit back , but otherwise I'm impressed and happy that I got it as my first squonker.

But man, the menu...
I have a feeling it was a 'bring-your-child-to-work' day when they put the menu together and some proud parent let their child design it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Effjh

Flavour is the one thing I didn't get down with the provided RDA, that flippen non removable spitback protector..

Got my hands on a Hastur 2 and the Odin BF rda's today and now we talking! My go to device from now on, even run my Kayfun 5 on it when I get lazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Thanks @Cespian , thorough review. I'll hold off awhile & see if the next ver. is improved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Good news peeps. I had 3 of these bottles left over from my Terminators. They fit the Wraith perfectly. Mystery solved, it's a 10ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Effjh

Viper_SA said:


> Good news peeps. I had 3 of these bottles left over from my Terminators. They fit the Wraith perfectly. Mystery solved, it's a 10ml bottle.
> 
> View attachment 67111



Are those just as soft as the stock bottles? I found a similar bottle I bought from Vape King way back and it also fits perfectly, but it is quite hard in comparison.

Cheap as chips if you don't mind the bottle stiffness - http://www.vapeking.co.za/needle-bottle-for-diy-e-juice.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

It's a little less soft, but not hard. Actually help when putting back the feed tube. My bottle is almost too soft and squirts juice when I press the the feed tube cap sometimes.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## M5000

The Wraith is relatively new so there isn't much info available yet. If anyone has a winner build or any tips, please do share..

I haven't been this excited about vape gear since my first subox. I have tried out quite a few builds, single clapton, duals claptons, single-strand sleeper-like dual coils, and a few others, and most have been good but the current build is the best performer so far. Dual 5-wrap spaced 26ga kanthal centred coil with bent legs which came out at 0.5 ohms. I always feel the need to wick too much, but I followed advice I came across online and set the very tip of the cotton bacon tails to just (barely) touch the juice well so the strands of the tail are spread to absorb the juice from the well. No priming, just a single squonk and the whole wick was saturated instantly. This may be obvious for most guys but if you keep your wick too long like I always have then this is worth a shot.

The current setup at 45 watts is one of the best vapes I've had. Just keep the juice and battery coming and there's no stopping it. With chain vaping the 10th draw is as good as the 1st.

I'm sort of used to the menu but it's still terrible. The grip is great but I can only seem to hold it in one particular way without mistakenly pressing the buttons. The buttons also come in the way when squonking. On other mods pressing the (+) or (-) buttons by mistake is not a major issue it just adjusts the wattage very slightly, but since these buttons have other functions it's a pain. A HUGE pain!

The resistance changes by about 0.01 - 0.02 up and down. This happens with all builds, including kanthal, and the I've checked everything. It's happened with all builds so far.

Battery cover opening and closing operation is not smooth. It needs to be forced into position instead of smoothly locking into place.

At this price you find kits with a matched mod and tank and this is far superior imo. Some of the flaws are irritating, but the looks and vape quality more than make up for it. After all you better off irritated but having a perfect vape than having a perfect device and getting a dry hit

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Cespian

M5000 said:


> The Wraith is relatively new so there isn't much info available yet. If anyone has a winner build or any tips, please do share..
> 
> I haven't been this excited about vape gear since my first subox. I have tried out quite a few builds, single clapton, duals claptons, single-strand sleeper-like dual coils, and a few others, and most have been good but the current build is the best performer so far. Dual 5-wrap spaced 26ga kanthal centred coil with bent legs which came out at 0.5 ohms. I always feel the need to wick too much, but I followed advice I came across online and set the very tip of the cotton bacon tails to just (barely) touch the juice well so the strands of the tail are spread to absorb the juice from the well. No priming, just a single squonk and the whole wick was saturated instantly. This may be obvious for most guys but if you keep your wick too long like I always have then this is worth a shot.
> 
> The current setup at 45 watts is one of the best vapes I've had. Just keep the juice and battery coming and there's no stopping it. With chain vaping the 10th draw is as good as the 1st.
> 
> I'm sort of used to the menu but it's still terrible. The grip is great but I can only seem to hold it in one particular way without mistakenly pressing the buttons. The buttons also come in the way when squonking. On other mods pressing the (+) or (-) buttons by mistake is not a major issue it just adjusts the wattage very slightly, but since these buttons have other functions it's a pain. A HUGE pain!
> 
> The resistance changes by about 0.01 - 0.02 up and down. This happens with all builds, including kanthal, and the I've checked everything. It's happened with all builds so far.
> 
> Battery cover opening and closing operation is not smooth. It needs to be forced into position instead of smoothly locking into place.
> 
> At this price you find kits with a matched mod and tank and this is far superior imo. Some of the flaws are irritating, but the looks and vape quality more than make up for it. After all you better off irritated but having a perfect vape than having a perfect device and getting a dry hit



Thanks for the tips bud. Definitely going to try your build.

So far the best build I accomplished for this atty is a single coil running through the centre, 7 wrap 24g n80 around a 3mm ID. I fluffed the cotton to accomodate the rest of the space in the atty. With a single coil, I dont roast my lips any longer, the battery lasts me an entire work day and a bit into my evening, and I am vaping 1 bottle (10ml), which is a wop of a saving for me (was vaping 30mls a day before). And its very satisfying.

Regarding the issue of pushing buttons by accident, I found a little work around. I set M1, M2 and M3 to the same wattage and mode (standard) so if I press the + button, I am not affected, and there isnt much difference between the modes to surprise me when I take a hit. 

I dropped my wraith by accident. No damage whatsoever, and since the drop, the battery/juice cover operates much smoother now lol. (Disclaimer, please dont try this and I take no responsibility for broken mods). 

My bottle however has become very frail and I am going to start using the spare. It appears that bottles will become a consumable. 

Overall, despite my initial cons, I freakin love this thing. What I found annoying at first, I got used to very quickly.


----------



## M5000

Cespian said:


> Thanks for the tips bud. Definitely going to try your build.
> 
> So far the best build I accomplished for this atty is a single coil running through the centre, 7 wrap 24g n80 around a 3mm ID. I fluffed the cotton to accomodate the rest of the space in the atty. With a single coil, I dont roast my lips any longer, the battery lasts me an entire work day and a bit into my evening, and I am vaping 1 bottle (10ml), which is a wop of a saving for me (was vaping 30mls a day before). And its very satisfying.
> 
> Regarding the issue of pushing buttons by accident, I found a little work around. I set M1, M2 and M3 to the same wattage and mode (standard) so if I press the + button, I am not affected, and there isnt much difference between the modes to surprise me when I take a hit.
> 
> I dropped my wraith by accident. No damage whatsoever, and since the drop, the battery/juice cover operates much smoother now lol. (Disclaimer, please dont try this and I take no responsibility for broken mods).
> 
> My bottle however has become very frail and I am going to start using the spare. It appears that bottles will become a consumable.
> 
> Overall, despite my initial cons, I freakin love this thing. What I found annoying at first, I got used to very quickly.



That's a good idea to set all at the same wattages, didn't think of it. The cons are a small price to pay. Maybe I'm just thrilled about this because I'm new to squonking, but it's definitely a step up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000

Guys what do you call the deck on the RDA in the Wraith kit? Everything I type when I'm searching brings up other decks so I need the correct name..


----------



## GripZA

Sir Vape said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just checked a unit and yes it does support SS in temp mode.
> 
> Spare bottles will be available once they are released which should be soon. It does come with a clear and black bottle in the kit.



Hey Sirvape, 

Did you guys manage to get in any spare squonk bottles for the cov wraith?


----------



## M5000

Hey @GripZA 

You need to tag them with an @ before their name. Anyway last i checked they didnt have. If you need the bottle only im sure it would be available locally. I would try dis chem or a place that has medical grade plastic bottles. I don't remember from where but when I did try DIY a long time ago I bought couple small bottles which are identical to this so maybe check the juice diy section. I found one which is in bad shape if i find more ill send it over.


----------

